

Eric Leebow (freezecrowd): I am free enterprise - nearestneighbor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQx_pJyyyxc

======
yummyfajitas
Some context: Freezecrowd is a "coming soon" page which promises to eventually
kill facebook. Development has been slow, due to a lack of developers willing
to work for free.

[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/iPad_Developer_Intern_for_New_...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/iPad_Developer_Intern_for_New_iPad_988_30.aspx)

But some progress has been made: the "coming soon" page now renders under
firefox.

~~~
endtwist
It's worth noting that this guy has called me a number of times over the past
couple years, and he pulls the same schtick on everyone: tries to hire you as
an "unpaid intern" to do considerable amounts of work that he plans to profit
from.

I normally wouldn't have too big of a problem with that, except that I don't
believe he's actually hired or paid a single individual to work on
"freezecrowd," ever.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
I have been paid by Eric as well.

------
seltzered
He seems he would do well on a salesforce evangelizing things, but seriously,
10 years from having a vision and still no prototype site?

------
reduxredacted
For once a YouTube comment made me laugh rather than wish I had a YouTube
comment blocker.

"You remind me of Michael Scott"

This really did sort of feel like one of the videos created by The Office
writers for everyone's favorite manager.

------
pclark
Why do you only have "one shot"?

~~~
allenbrunson
... which he illustrates by taking three or four shots at a basketball hoop.

------
danielzarick
Ohhh... So this isn't a joke?

